# Ayuda con Motores a pasos



## Rafael A. Lezama Morales (Dic 26, 2007)

Que tal compañeros:
Pues tengo unas dudas acerca de unos motores que tengo.
Ya busqué en la red, y no he podido encontrar literatura acerca de los mismos.
Si alguien pudiera ayudarme, estaré muy agradecido.
A continuación les dejo información que tiene los motores y algunas fotos.
Muchas gracias por su ayuda...


Yaskawa Electric
BTU-A01X
No. 1878 201M

http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor14wx0.jpg
http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor13ht0.jpg
http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor12ex5.jpg


55SPM25D7ZA1
C2164-60045

http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor11zx8.jpg
http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor10og1.jpg


Nidec
44F5098005S
P/N 20297-202R


http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor08ni0.jpg
http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor09lx4.jpg

Superior Electric
BLO SYN
Synchronus/Stepping Motor
Type: M062-BD-8501
Spec: BM101029


http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor05di3.jpg
http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor06ix2.jpg
http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor07yg5.jpg
http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor04fd0.jpg
http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor03ge0.jpg
http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor02tv8.jpg
http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor01nd3.jpg
[/img]


----------



## ciri (Dic 27, 2007)

Necesitas información muy precisa?


----------



## Rafael A. Lezama Morales (Dic 27, 2007)

Pues me interesa los principal...
Voltajes, corrientes, pines, etc...
Lo mas indispensable para hacerlos funcionar.

Gracias por tu interés Ciri.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 31, 2007)

> Pues me interesa los principal...
> Voltajes, corrientes, pines, etc...
> Lo mas indispensable para hacerlos funcionar.



Se me ocurre que busques en las páginas de los fabricantes de esos motores stepper. 
Los motores que tengan 4 cables son motores stepper bipolares y los que tengan de 5 a 6 cables de salida son motores unipolares. 
- Sobre voltajes sino encuentras nada en las páginas de los fabricantes tendrás que ir probando con voltajes de 12V para arriba.
- Sobre la identificación de los pines, únicamente sé como hacerlo para motores unipolares (de 5 a 6 cables)
*Te adjunto el método para hacerlo:*

Con el multímetro en modo ohmetro comenzamos a medir resistencias por todos los cables y para mayor sorpresa solo se obtienen tres valores distintos y que se repiten varias veces...

No marca nada 
47 ohm 
100 ohm 
Eso me dio a mi, pero analicémoslo un poco...

100 Ohm es el mayor valor por lo tanto corresponde a los extremos de las bobinas, es decir A-B o bien C-D.

47 Ohm es aproximadamente la mitad de 100, por tanto esa debe ser la resistencia entre el terminal común y ambos extremos de una bobina, por ejemplo entre A-Com1 o B-Com1, o bien en la otra bobina, C-Com2 o D-Com2.

Lo que queda pendiente es cuando no marca nada, y bueno es que en ese momento se midieron los cables de bobinas distintas.

Ahora suponte que unes los terminales Com1 y Com2, entonces te quedas con un motor de 5 cables.


Aquí la resistencia entre cualquier terminal y el común es la misma y aproximadamente la mitad de la resistencia entre los extremos de las bobinas.

Eso fue para identificar el cable común, ahora vamos por los otros...

Como unimos los cables comunes de cada bobina los cuatro cables restantes serán A, B, C y D, y esto ya es a lo guapo, conecta el terminal común al positivo de la fuente de alimentación, toma uno de los 4 cables que te quedaron, lo bautizas como A y lo mandas a GND y no lo sacas de ahí hasta que te lo diga, el motor quedará enclavado en una sola posición, ahora abre los ojos bien grandes y sostén otro de los tres que te quedaron, presta mucha atención en esta oportunidad ya que cuando lo conectes a GND el motor dará un primer paso y luego ya le estaremos enseñando a caminar jaja...!

Aquí pueden ocurrir 3 cosas

Que el motor gire a derecha, lo bautizas como *B *
Que gire a izquierda, lo nombras* D *
Si no pasa nada es *C *
Si este último cable era B entonces lo desconectas y manteniendo A Conectado buscas D, es decir que gire a izquierda y bueno,* C* es el que quedó libre. ahora si ya estamos listos para comenzar.


----------



## Rafael A. Lezama Morales (Dic 31, 2007)

Muchas gracias por la información Sergio...
Lo que dices al respecto de buscar con los fabricantes, pues ya lo intenté y no encontré nada, incluso algunos ya no fabrican motores...
Creo el problema es que son viejos ya los motores.
Son de donde antes chambeaba, eran de unos escaners que se iban a desechar, y pues antes los desmantelamos..
Nuevamente muchas gracias por tu ayuda, voy a probar.

Saludos...


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 31, 2007)

Ok, saludos.. Feliz Año


----------



## felipeyeah (May 18, 2011)

aquí esta la infor de uno de ellos.. 

http://www.ecointegrados.com/products/view/14268.html


----------

